
Require Parameters for JavaScript Functions - m712
https://davidwalsh.name/javascript-function-parameters
======
lmilcin
Congratulations, JavaScript, on finding what Lisp had before most of
JavaScript developers were even born.

In other words, the slow march for all languages to eventually become Lisp
continues...

------
chadlavi
This just sounds like typescript with extra JS code

